# Error 22 bei Diablo 2



## orkman (31. Mai 2009)

also ich bräuchte da mal eure hilfe
ich hatte ein problem mit meinem pc und windows etc musste komplett neu drauf installiert werden .... danach hab ich jetzt alle programme neu drauf installiert ... hab geguckt ob die treiber aktuell sind , anscheinend sind sies ... java neu draufgeladen ... und diablo 2 installiert .... kk dann wusste ich von nem freund dass man wegen vista ein patch runterladen muss ... gesagt getan , bei blizzard... jedoch ist nach der installation von diablo 2 , der video test... wo er mir nachher sagt dass ich ein error 22:A critical error has occurred while initializing Direct Draw .... hab auch schon gegoogelt ... hab aber keine funktionierende oder passende antwort/loesung gefunden 
hab extra auch die aktuellsten Direct X runtergeladen... bin mit meinem latein am ende und wuerds gerne spielen
hoffe ihr koennt mir da mehr helfen ... ich stecke meine ganze hoffnung in euch 
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Mai 2009)

Alles als Admin ausgeführt? 
Im Kompatibilitätsmodus getestet?


----------



## orkman (31. Mai 2009)

ja als admin ausgefuehrt.... aber wie im kompatibilitaetsmodus gemacht ?
mich nervts wieso mein freund nach 5 minuten spielen konnte und ich jetzt schon seit 2 tagen nach ner loesung suche 
bloss was mich stutzig macht und vllt gar nichts damit zu tun hat , wenn ich beim diablo icon unter eigenschaften gehe und kompatibilitaet ist der modus auf windows xp (service pack2) obwohl ich ja vista hab... und in der liste ist kein vista vorhanden 
ich kapiers einfach net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (31. Mai 2009)

Natuerlich ist da kein Vista, du hast ja Vista. Ergo muss er nicht in einen Kompatibilitätsmodus um Vista zu simulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versuch mal eine aeltere Version als Kompatibilitätsmodus, 98 evtl.


----------



## orkman (31. Mai 2009)

nein unter kompatibilitaet mit 98 oder 95 funktioniert es auch leider nicht
leider... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (31. Mai 2009)

so jetzt hab ich noch via dxdiag rausgefunden dass meine directdraw nicht verfuegbar ist ... hab direct x nomma installiert doch das bringt nichts ... das problem bleibt bestehen


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Juni 2009)

Schreib doch mal welche Grafikkarte und welchen Treiber du genommen hast. 
Man kann gar nicht so blöd denken wie es manchmal ist, aber kürzlich hatten wir hier ein Fall, wo jemand einen ATI-Treiber bei einer Geforce-Karte installierte, oder wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der hat sich seit dem nicht mehr gemeldet gehabt^^


----------



## orkman (2. Juni 2009)

also das ganze ist ein laptop und im gerätemanager bei grafikkarte ist ne standard-vga-grafikkarte .... doubel klick und dann unter treiber ... dort auf aktualisieren aber pc sagt die sind aktuell ... (leider steht da nicht mehr ueber marke oder sonst was)also da der laptop in der reperatur war, ruf ich den typen heut nomma an um da mehr zu erfahren und frag ihn das mit direct x nomma ... weil ich kann mir dann nicht erklaeren wieso mir dxdiag nicht anzeigt dass directdraw drauf ist obwohl directx das anscheinend immer installiert
falls ihr noch mehr infos braucht ch wieder den normalen bildschirm
ich hab im grunde das Medion akoya MD 96630 vom aldi 
muss sagen dass der laptop hammer ist , bis dass ich durch ne kleinigkeit den ganzen lappi gesprengt habe .... deshalb musste vista etc... alles komplett neu installiert werden ... und deshalb manche kleine probleme
andere spiele funktionieren auch nicht ... sprich counter strike , day of defeat bekomme ich nur den ladebildschirm aber mehr nicht ,danach bekomme den normalen pc bildschirm 
meiner meinung nach liegts an direct x mit direct draw ... scheint mir im moment das logischste ... aber ich bin ein pc nap , von daher   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juni 2009)

Gut dann muss ich noch mal fragen ob du die richtigen Treiber genommen hast, denn bei Laptops gibt es spezielle Treiber. Die normalen können da Probleme machen.
Auf jeden Fall sind es wohl die Probleme mit dxdiag, das Diablo 2 nicht funktioniert.
Wenn ich das richtig bei Google gesehen habe dann werkelt in deinem Laptop ein *Nvidia Geforce 9300M G (128 Megabyte)*
Als Treiber solltest du folgenden nehmen:
Notebook-Treiber Vista 32-bit
oder falls du Vista 64-bit haben solltest dann diesen:
Notebook-Treiber Vista 64-bit

Dann hoffe ich mal das es funktioniert. Deinstalliere vorher den alten Treiber über die *Systemsteuerung* -> *Software.* Starte das Notebook dann neu und installiere dann den neuen Treiber.


----------



## orkman (4. Juni 2009)

so aehnlich war das problem ... ich wusste net dass direct x schon drauf war , die version 9c ... und ich hab die 10 draufgeladen , bloss dass die 10 die 9 annuliert hat und die treiber der grafikkarte nicht mehr anerkannt hat und dadurch eine standard vga grafikkarte angezeigt wurde.... treiber neu drauf und version 9 c parallel zur 10 installiert und laufen ... jetzt geht alles ... wenn ich das spiel starte sagt er mir dass ein problem waere aber er kanns dennoch starten ... denke dass es am patch von blizz liegt ... irgendwie kann ich das net installieren ... is ja auch egal... hauptsache es funzt und danke an die die versucht haben mir zu helfen
mfg orkman  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
problem geloest ... hoffe andere leute die das gleiche problem hatten werden ueber google die loesung hier finden , falls es bei ihnen das gleiche ist


----------

